# Roofs



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

For those who have slanted roofs for their lofts, which side do you do the slanting? Would you slant it coming down on the aviary side or have it slanted the other way? Please let me know your experiences with the different slants and if it even matters and why! Thanks so much.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

My roof slants off to the back of my loft. The aviary is in the front and I did it for the simple reason, I didn't want what the water to run into the aviary.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> My roof slants off to the back of my loft. The aviary is in the front and I did it for the simple reason, I didn't want what the water to run into the aviary.


x2
also birds usually like to perch at the highest point of the roof so if you slant it to the back the highest point is in the front were your landing board will be


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

THanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

my loft slants down to the back of the loft


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

If you want to cover your aviary, slant it forward. It looks nicer too.


----------

